# Chanterelles Southern MO



## vibrantenergies

I know this is a MOREL board! 

Just curious if anyone knows of a forum similar to this for other wild mushrooms in Missouri? I hunt all year long and it's cool to see what others are finding. This site is great, so hopefully there are other communities out there for the other wonderful fungus in our woods!


----------



## dark_star88

i have not seen another board like this one. why not just start thread here on it? i'm sure this board doesn't get much use in the off season.
this year will be my first year looking for chanterelle mushrooms. i understand they form symbiotic relationships with trees. what trees do they prefer in our area?


----------



## jetcar

I don't have much experience with Chanterelles - but have found them coming out of dead leaves &amp; grass under Oak trees. The only good flush I've found was about 4# in one area.


----------



## vibrantenergies

DarkStar - I guess I just started an off-season thread!

Chants grow all around us around here due to the extensive oak forests we have. They are mycorhyzzal with oaks, or symbiotic like you said. They grow best in the deep dark woods, and seem to love moss! They start about late June/early July - around blackberry time. They stick around for longer than morels, but not much.

jetcar - 4# is a good haul! I have heard of entire areas blanketed in Mark Twain areas!


----------



## veronica

Chants anywhere from late May thru late July, and then again sometimes in the fall.
I find them mostly associated with hardwoods but sometimes in grass near Hardwoods. My experience has been that a mix of small saplings and a few large tree's is best, in my area anyway's.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Thanks for the info, Veronica! 

The good rainfall amounts and the mild weather will hopefully make for a good year for all our mushroom friends!


----------



## Chevy66driver

I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping there are some more folks interested in this topic..
Think this rain and warm weather will bring them out?


----------



## jack

vibrantenergies said:


> I know this is a MOREL board!
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows of a forum similar to this for other wild mushrooms in Missouri? I hunt all year long and it's cool to see what others are finding. This site is great, so hopefully there are other communities out there for the other wonderful fungus in our woods!


You don't have to look any further, a whole bunch of us hunt and discuss other mushrooms on here all summer, Fall and into the Winter. Just stick around !! also, don't forget to post your favorite Mushroom Dishes on Ohio's Site under *PICS ON HOW WE PREPARE OUR MUSHROOMS ( THE DINNER PLATE PAGE )















*


----------



## jmerx

first sauteed chicken of the year!!! Yaaaa


----------



## jmerx




----------

